# Tuvok earned his Rally Novice title!



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

And now you can finally see a more recent photo of the ol' guy. He's currently on the plus side of 9-1/2 (he turns 10 in Dec) and he qualified all 3 legs that we attempted! Not bad for an ol' hound who didn't really want to be there in the first place LOL


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations! Look at him, all nonchalant and stuff. "Yeah, I got a bunch of ribbons. Whatev..." :biggrin: Handsome boy!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woot!!! Congrats to the ol' man!!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats to you both! What a huge accomplishment! You must be so proud.....:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Hope he got a nice treat for all those ribbons! He looks so regal and so proud and he darn well should be! Gorgeous dog ! KUDOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Wooo hooo, congratulations! what an accomplishment!


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Congratulations! Look at him, all nonchalant and stuff. "Yeah, I got a bunch of ribbons. Whatev..." :biggrin: Handsome boy!


Yeah whatev.. LOL You are too funny. Thanks for the congrats :biggrin:


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Woot!!! Congrats to the ol' man!!!!


Just proves you CAN teach an old dog new tricks.. or at least remind of some he may have forgotten about :wink:


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Congrats to you both! What a huge accomplishment! You must be so proud.....:biggrin::biggrin:


I love my big bub, he's such a good boy. Now time to get Chakotay up to speed LOL


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

wags said:


> Hope he got a nice treat for all those ribbons! He looks so regal and so proud and he darn well should be! Gorgeous dog ! KUDOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smile:


Portland Obedience Club gave us a goodie bag, he got lots of goodies!

Ridgebacks have a knack for looking SOOOOO important in photos LOL


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Wooo hooo, congratulations! what an accomplishment!


Thanks Linsey!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

